# Steampunk Trio



## GoodTurns (Aug 20, 2011)

I built and cast my first batch of watch part pens this week...I have always used Bruce or Gary's (and will continue to...well worth the money), but wanted to try making my own.  Didn't want to even try to copy their work so tried a couple new (at least to me) ideas.

I have only seen BLACK backgrounds (paint or fiber).... I used an "antique bronze" spray for my tubes and am very happy with the results.  The paint has a gold flake in it that really goes well with the steampunk theme...not as "clean" of a look....I like it.

Also tried a "minimalist" approach....just a pair of hands!  It has already found a new home so i will be making more!

I learned a lot making these, should be able to make an improvement or two in the next go round, but overall, very happy with the results.

comments/suggestions appreciated!
Jon


----------



## MSGMP (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice on all three. I do like the hands but think the third is my favorite. Great job.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice job Jon. All most as nice as my pith pen.LOL

Lin.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 20, 2011)

What kind of paint are you using on the tubes.  Got something like that in my sights just gotta get the first step down.  

I like em.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 20, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> What kind of paint are you using on the tubes.



Rustoleum American Accents Metallics Oil Rubbed Bronze...spray can from Lowes!


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful pens, really! But they don't look steampunk to me.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice indeed!~


----------



## gingerwood (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice!   I think that the second is my favorite


----------



## corian king (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice Job!!


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice.  Great work.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice stuff Jon.  I do like the minimal approach as a contrast offering.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think you did a great job...............


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, the minimal approach is definitely a winner. LOVE the large hands alone on the tube. WANT that pen. I'm eventually gonna have a list of things to try out when I get to casting that's gonna look like a New York phone book.


----------



## el_d (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great Jon.  I do like the look of the painted bronze tubes.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 21, 2011)

Don Gaiser said:


> ....But they don't look steampunk to me.



this confused me so i went and got my dander (can't get your dander all worked up if it's in the closet somewhere), then did a little research.... talk about a can o' worms!  While these are not true "steampunk" per the original definition, "Altered Art" folks have compromised/co-opted the term to mean just about any gothic/Victorian style re-purposing of parts.  google "Steampunk" and you will have some fairly interesting reading.  I use the term as I understand it from crafting and art circles, but understand this side as well.... had to go pack the dander away again :biggrin:.



Drstrangefart said:


> LOVE the large hands alone on the tube. WANT that pen.



the hands were a "throw in" with a batch of tiny hands I bought... looked at them and thought "how the **** do I use those?...the watch face wouldn't fit on a pen"  One of my son's friends (who has bought other pens from me as gifts) claimed this one very quickly...she is a bit of a self-proclaimed "pen geek" and actually saw this one being assembled, poured and removed from the pressure pot....pretty much had her name on it from the start...


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 21, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Don Gaiser said:
> 
> 
> > ....But they don't look steampunk to me.
> ...




I doubted I was gonna end up with it. That being said, I do need to get around to making it for myself. The list of stuff I need to do like that is EXTENSIVE.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful work Jon!!! No favorites...all 3 are great!:biggrin:


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice job on the pens.  I like the idea of branching out and using different items in the castings.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching late night TV one day last week, a customer came into "Oddities" and proclaimed himself a student of "Steampunk Art"--"Junk from the 20's and 30's made into treasures" (THEIR definition).

I found it amusing--everyone in the conversation on TV, knew what it meant (to them??)!!

Language is not always precise.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 21, 2011)

I very much like the pens however they do not fit the "steampunk" definition, I know I am spliting hairs. Here is the thing for it to be "steampunk" the gears have to APEAR to serve a purpose or have an operational function. Lots of folks missusing the term out there including the lady who said "I make art from junk from the 20's and 30's" that would be found art and she is about 100 years to late on the time period of her junk.

Little thing really but I have to use my art degree somewhere!


----------



## Chthulhu (Aug 21, 2011)

The worst offenders (to me) are the young ladies that simply wear their Renaissance Faire garb with small brass watch gears glued to their faces.

Here's a pen with at least a solid Victorian SF feel to it, if not quite steampunk:

http://www.jean-pierre-lepine.com/limited/graphyscaph.asp


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jon 
Very nice job​ 
Now you have a better idea the time & work that goes into them​ 
Looks like you overcame the challenges very well:wink:​ 
I just spent the last 3 days tearing down 15 small ladies watches to get the tiny parts:hypnotized:​ 
:biggrin:*NICE JOB*:biggrin:​ 
.​


----------



## omb76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Great work Jon!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 22, 2011)

bruce119 said:


> I just spent the last 3 days tearing down 15 small ladies watches to get the tiny parts:hypnotized:



Warning to anyone who wants to try this....  that's not an emoticon in Bruce's note...that's how your eyes feel after taking apart the watches!  I thought the EBAYers that charge $20 for a few grams of parts were crazy until I started "making" my own parts....


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 22, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I doubted I was gonna end up with it. That being said, I do need to get around to making it for myself. The list of stuff I need to do like that is EXTENSIVE.





You think YOUR list is extensive?  I live close enough that I get to go visit his shop and see all his pens.  The desire to try things out is even worse when you can put your grubby little paws on them and think, "Hey, I can do that!"

I'm hoping to scrape up enough from sales for Christmas to buy the gear for casting this winter.  AND I BLAME ALL OF YOU!!!

:biggrin:

(edit)

Again, great looking pens, Jon.  Now then, increase the exposure time or brighten up your photo booth!


----------

